# Terre Rouge - Luxembourg - May 2018



## Gromr (Jun 5, 2018)

This turned out to be a plan B after my planned explore turned out to be a no-go. Terre Route is like the Fullers Earthworks of Luxembourg; Big industrial derp that is big, decayed and anyone can casually wander round with no drama. 


*History* 
_
The Terres Rouges (translated as 'Red Earth') area of Luxembourg has had a long history of iron mining and steel production. From as early as 1843 August Metz of Berbourg was granted permission to produce ore in the region. This led to the development of 4 blast furnaces which were completed in 1871. The facility in question for this report first began production in 1872. In 1911 several independent steel manufacturers merged to form ARBED who then went on to establish one of the worlds biggest and most modern blast furnaces on the site on the 10th of June 1965. ARBED was then Europe's third biggest steel manufacturer, production reached it's peak in 1974. From them on specific reference to the site dwindles, although ARBED encountered economic difficulties towards the end of the 90s as the areas raw materials began to dry up. This fact, combined with paperwork in the site d
ated from around the end of the 80s provides some indication as to when the site was abandoned._


*The Explore*

After a failed trip to Central Bureau just over the border into France, I ended up here. Terre Rouge is well documented and often visited, so wandering into here made for an easy explore. 

The site itself is huge, consisting of 5 separate buildings, and is sat next to what used to be Central Thermique Power Station (now demolished).

Upon my entrance, I passed a group of people coming the other way who I assumed was explorers too, however they didn't look like a typical urbex group. As it turned out, they were actually surveying the site. Despite bumping into them several times a bit later on, they didn't seem to care about me being there, so we both went about our business with no trouble. I do wonder if that means that the end is neigh for Terre Rouge.

I managed to get into all the buildings except one, that required squeezing through a gap that was so small, I was seriously concerned about not being able to get back out again. I don't think there was anything in it of real interest anyway. 

Overall a nice mooch round an industrial relic. 


*Photos*


----------



## HughieD (Jun 5, 2018)

Great set. Not a bad plan b at all...


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jun 6, 2018)

Wow thats one huge piece of industry, pictured superbly!


----------



## smiler (Jun 6, 2018)

Thats'a beaut, Loved it, Thanks


----------



## Ferox (Jun 12, 2018)

This is great Gromr. What a cool site and well shot


----------



## Rolfey (Jun 24, 2018)

Nice photos and report!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 30, 2018)

I'm REALLY liking this Grom! Cool shots of the window lights and the conveyor belt buckets on ground, I'd happily spent the day here!


----------



## ant37 (Jul 1, 2018)

Wow! Loving the architecture, especially in that 5th pic


----------

